# Gourami's Ruin Planted Tank



## Ashraf (Oct 7, 2014)

you could always try plastic plants


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

Mount Wannahockaloogi


----------



## Aquarium_Alex (Jul 28, 2014)

That's too bad. Did you ever consider getting a tank for them all by themselves?


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

Ashraf said:


> you could always try plastic plants


Ach! Blasphemy! :}

Bump:


Aquarium_Alex said:


> That's too bad. Did you ever consider getting a tank for them all by themselves?


???That's what I said in the original post. I am putting them in their own tanks. They will go outside in my greenhouse in 10 gallon tanks. I use those tanks for plant experiments and the like. So, they will become part of the experiments. There is no more room inside my house for any tanks whatsoever. I have four large tanks inside my house, and those are dedicated to planted aquascapes and fish that cannot go with gouramis. The tanks stay at 76 degrees, even when it goes below freezing outside. They also help keep the greenhouse warm. Water is an excellent heat sink. In summer, however, they will get way too hot, and I'll have to find another home for them.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

TINNGG said:


> Mount Wannahockaloogi


Ha! Indeed.


----------



## FuzzyCrawdad (Mar 21, 2015)

Want to trade gourami? Mine doesn't bother my plants at all, or any of the fish he lives with.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

FuzzyCrawdad said:


> Want to trade gourami? Mine doesn't bother my plants at all, or any of the fish he lives with.


No thanks! I'm good.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a male powder blue dwarf gourami (one of my fish fish)a while back, never bubble nested or messed with plants, wasn't mean but defiantly was boss of the tank (anyone tried to 'flare' at him he's puff up right back and chase them 1/2 a second. He died around years of age (average life span for dwarf gourami). I got addicted to another Anabantoids species, betta splendens, after the dwarf gouarmi's passing. The males bubble nest but don't destroy plants for it. However they are "Siamese fighting fish" and care/close observation are necessary if you keep them in a community tank.


----------



## BettaBabe (May 1, 2015)

AWolf said:


> Ach! Blasphemy! :}


Haha! That's how I feel since adding my first plant.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> I have a male powder blue dwarf gourami (one of my fish fish)a while back, never bubble nested or messed with plants, wasn't mean but defiantly was boss of the tank (anyone tried to 'flare' at him he's puff up right back and chase them 1/2 a second. He died around years of age (average life span for dwarf gourami). I got addicted to another Anabantoids species, betta splendens, after the dwarf gouarmi's passing. The males bubble nest but don't destroy plants for it. However they are "Siamese fighting fish" and care/close observation are necessary if you keep them in a community tank.


I'm totally with you on the Betta Love Thing. I have a male in a 10 gallon by himself, and 10 females in a sorority 29g. I just love bettas. Male Bettas really don't put leaf litter in their bubble nests like these gouramis do. These Gouramis tear off pieces of any plant they want, roots too, and shove them into the nest. It is really fun to watch...at first.


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

If you don't want them euthanize them. Just put them in a bag and stick them in the freezer. They're two five dollar captive fish that didn't work out. Its no big deal.


----------



## abrooks12376 (Nov 5, 2015)

bigbadjon said:


> If you don't want them euthanize them. Just put them in a bag and stick them in the freezer. They're two five dollar captive fish that didn't work out. Its no big deal.


Brace yourself for the butthurt.. believe it or not some people think pretty highly of their fish. While I do not disagree with your chosen method in euthanizing... i do disagree with the whole flush it cuz It ain't workin.. thing.. at least make an attempt to rehome.. or feed a larger fish..


----------



## FuzzyCrawdad (Mar 21, 2015)

bigbadjon said:


> If you don't want them euthanize them. Just put them in a bag and stick them in the freezer. They're two five dollar captive fish that didn't work out. Its no big deal.


You don't stick them straight in the freezer... you're supposed to put them in the fridge for a few hours first. They succumb to the cold, without the pain of anything crystallizing internally before they're actually dead. Imagine thumbtacks running through your veins. FRIDGE first so they slowly die of cold, then freezer to make sure they're actually dead.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

bigbadjon said:


> If you don't want them euthanize them. Just put them in a bag and stick them in the freezer. They're two five dollar captive fish that didn't work out. Its no big deal.


I agree. I don't get emotional about euthanizing. I've killed many many fish in my day. On purpose and otherwise! >

Bump:


FuzzyCrawdad said:


> You don't stick them straight in the freezer... you're supposed to put them in the fridge for a few hours first. They succumb to the cold, without the pain of anything crystallizing internally before they're actually dead. Imagine thumbtacks running through your veins. FRIDGE first so they slowly die of cold, then freezer to make sure they're actually dead.


Or, you can go all Jihad on them and cut their heads off. I've whacked a few that way as well. I must say I prefer to cut off their heads. Quick, easy, and it doesn't scare the family when they look in the fridge for dinner.>


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

Be careful of butt hurt. It sounds like abrooks12376 will rape you if you kill them.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

If you need to kill a fish, clove oil is a slow and completely painless method. Instantly destroying the brain (blunt force or sharp force trauma) will also work, if you can stomach it. Straight-up freezing is definitely very inhumane, and I'm not certain about the fridge, but I suspect it's not so nice either. Cold-blooded animals take a long time to die of low temps.
I'd really suggest trying to re-home them instead of killing them, though. It isn't their fault you don't like what their instincts tell them to do.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

bigbadjon said:


> Be careful of butt hurt. It sounds like abrooks12376 will rape you if you kill them.


Waaaaaaahahahahaha! A little butt never hurt anybody.:grin2:

Bump:


Betta132 said:


> If you need to kill a fish, clove oil is a slow and completely painless method. Instantly destroying the brain (blunt force or sharp force trauma) will also work, if you can stomach it. Straight-up freezing is definitely very inhumane, and I'm not certain about the fridge, but I suspect it's not so nice either. Cold-blooded animals take a long time to die of low temps.
> I'd really suggest trying to re-home them instead of killing them, though. It isn't their fault you don't like what their instincts tell them to do.


Absolutely! I am keeping them in a 10g for the time being, until someone wants them. I am sure there is someone who can enjoy these hard workers. It is really fun to watch them build with pieces of plants. Like dogs with toys in their mouths, running around with pieces sticking out.


----------

